#ubuntu-youth 2013-04-11
<prp-e> Hi
#ubuntu-youth 2017-04-12
<jellyf> the last time the topic was set on this channel was 2013?
<jellyf> Hmm.
<jellyf> Honestly, from what I can piece together, something happened in 2013. The mailing lists stopped then too.
#ubuntu-youth 2017-04-15
<jellyf> ...hello, fellow humans?
#ubuntu-youth 2019-04-14
<Nico1990> Hello
